

Ask HN: High-stakes promotions - wensing

What if promotions/raises within a company included a corresponding (enforceable) increase in accountability?  What if someone making 4x as much had a 4x greater chance (risk) of being fired tomorrow?  This is obviously not the way corporate America works now.  Has it ever been done?
======
iamdave
I went from a nice cushy job in the mailroom of the Denny's world HQ to a
rather dangerous, disastrous and very frustrating job in the same building as
a maintenance technician.

Yes. It's been done.

